# Polk RT-16 drivers. Can I repair these myself?



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Turns out my speaker surrounds on the base driver (part # MW8103) are OK. If you had the speaker on a table, cone side up,beneath the driver itself is a round perforated paper piece that is glued to the magnet itself. Problem is, my little round perforated paper has become unglued and is barely holding on to the magnet, in the speaker I heard the buzz from. This little round perforated paper is connected to the driver AND should be connected to the top side of the magnet. I looked all over the place at exploded diagrams and still couldn't locate the proper nomenclature for this part.

Can I glue these back with super glue or something? Can I trim away the paper from the magnet to stop the buzzing? Will any of this hurt the speakers in any way?

My intention is to try super glue first, then (if that doesn't work) cut away a chunk of outer diameter and try them.I figure, I'll try these things as the speakers will be a total loss otherwise. I think I can order replacement parts, but I don't know if it's worth it. What do you think?onder::reading::dizzy:

Any ideas?


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Posting a few photos might help someone diagnose the patient.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What brent said. I’ve never seen a piece of paper that attached to both the driver and magnet.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Nacho Libre said:


> I looked all over the place at exploded diagrams and still couldn't locate the proper nomenclature for this part.


 hummm sounds like it might be the spider.



> Can I glue these back with super glue or something?


possibly but I'm not sure the best glue to use or your chances of success.


> Can I trim away the paper from the magnet to stop the buzzing? Will any of this hurt the speakers in any way?


You cannot remove the spider.:nono:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

F1 fan said:


> hummm sounds like it might be the spider.
> 
> possibly but I'm not sure the best glue to use or your chances of success.You cannot remove the spider.:nono:


Thats it! A quick google confirmed it. I tried gluing the spiders and they are setting up now. I'll wait 3 or 4 days for thorough curing before trying them. I kind of thought this effort might be futile but what the effe, might as well try. 

I actually like the way the speakers sound now _without_ the drivers. I still have the middle drivers and tweeters and the system sounds GREAT. Will it hurt anything to use the speakers without the defective drivers?

Thanks for the response! I'm sure I would have cut the spiders out if gluing them doesnt work. What do you think, new speakers ( I like the rockets ) or repair the polks? Really with my sub's, I dont need a floorstanding speaker anyway.

Thanks again!:bigsmile:


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Nacho Libre said:


> I'll wait 3 or 4 days for thorough curing before trying them. I kind of thought this effort might be futile but what the effe, might as well try.


Sure its worth a try,hopefully your fix will work. 



> Thanks again!:bigsmile:


Your welcome.


----------

